# Vunak's Sierra Summitt 2



## nhbmark (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi,

Has anybody seen Vunak's new Sierra Summitt?

I was curious if it's any good & how it compares to the first one.

Thanks!


----------



## IFAJKD (Oct 19, 2002)

I haven't seen the tape but I was at the retreat. It is good but not his best work as he readily admits. The usefullness of it depends on where you are at in your training. As with anything


----------

